# الموضوع سقي الاشجار في اعالي الجبال بدون مضخات



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (27 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله​ الموضوع : سقي الاشجار في المناطق الجبلية​​الجبال دائما نجد انها تمتاز بثربة خصبة جدا وان الغابات التي توجد في المناطق الجبليةغالبا لا تحتاج للسقي لانها عندما تتساقط الامطار تتشبع الارض بالمياه وتكفيها لجعل الاشجار تبقى مخضرة على مدار السنة بسبب هشاشة الثربة​ومن اجل استغلال جبال لاتوجد بها غابات وفي الوديان مياه تجري او ادا حفر بارا فان الماء يكون قريبا وغزيراوغالبا ما نرى جبال في اسفلها وديان تجري فيها المياه لكن نراها لا تنبث شيئا بسبب العطش​ومن اجل استغلال تلك الجبال وزرعها باشجار مثمرة مثل الزيتون واللوز وشجرة الاركان وان تمكنا من غرس الجبال بهاده الاشجار فان بالامكان زياده فرص العمل والانتاج وكدالك زيادة المناطق الخضراء من اجل التخفيف من تاني اكسيد الكربون في الجو.​اليابانيون والصينيون يقومون بزراعة الجبال بالرز والشاي كما في سريلانكا وهم بارعون في حفر مسطحات محيطة بالجبل الا ان مناطقهم تقع في خط مطري لكن هنا في المغرب توجد جبال دات ثربة صالحة لكن غير مستغلةحتى اشجار الغابة غيرموجودة وان وجدت فانها غير نافعة ولا تصلح الا للحطب فهناك هضاب وجبال كثيرة في مناطق تتساقط فيها الامطار وثربة جيدة جدا كما في ازرو وتمحضيط ومرتفعات بفاس وشفشاون وطنجة والمناطق كثيرة في المغرب فقط تحتاج الى الزرع وتقنية السقي.وهناك سكان متشبتون بمناطقهم الاانهم غير قادرين على تطوير عملية السقي ويعتقدون ان عملية السقي فقط في المناطق المنبسطة وهم يرون المياه متدفقة تمر امام اعينهم ولكن غير قادرين على سقي مزروعاتهم التي لا تعلو سوى مثر على مستوى الماء صحيح ان المضخات ترفع الماء الى اعالي الجبال لكن هناك مناطق وعرة وليس لسكانها ما يشترون به المضخات لرفع الماء الى المسطحات الجبلية ​​وهاده طريقة رفع المياه الى اعالي الجبال​بامكاننا رفع المياه الى اعلى الجبل بطريقة يدوية دون الاستعانة بمضغات مائية وصنع مسطحات محيطة بالجبل وزراعة اي منتوج او اي نوع من الاشجار يتلائم مع جو المنطقة . وطبعا كل جبل اسفله وادي او شعبة هادا الوادي غالبا ما نجد مياه في اسفل الجبل نابعة من الاعلى و نجد ان السكان يسكنون في مكان عالي لتفادي الانجرافات المائية وكلما ارادوا قدرا من الماء عليهم ان ينزلوا الى الوادي يسقون ويصعدون الماء اما على ضهورهم او على الدواب وهادا ياخد من وقتهم ويجدون مشقة في النقل​وهم غير قادرين على زراعة اي شجرة لان عملية سقيها متعبة.وقلة الموارد وضعف المعيشة تجعلهم غيلر قادرين علىاقتناء مضخات مائية ومن اجل رفع المياه بطريقة غير مكلفة ودون بدل جهد كبير لرفع الماء بطريقة سهلة .​​والطريقة هي:​نقوم بحفر حوض في اسفل الوادي اعمق بقليل عن مستوى سطح الوادي ونبنيه بالاسمنت يكون مربع الشكل مثرين على مثرين وعمق مثر ونصف ونحرفه قليلا على مجرى النهر ان امكن ومن المعروف ان السيول الجارفة تاتي في فصل الشتاء فيجب بناءه بطريقة جيدة لان عندما تاتي المياه الجارفة لا تحفر عليه و حتى لو دفن بالرمال والحجارة لا يهم فانه ستكون فيه قطعة من الاسمنت كبيرة تحميه من السيول نركب في اسفله انبون قطر واحد بوس او انج كما هو معروف ونخرج الانبوب من اسفل الحوض ليصل الى الى اعلى الجبل ونركب فوق الحوض جسر حديدي بعلو تلات امتار نعلق به بكرة معروفةعند اصحاب الديبناج يعلقون بها السيارات بالامكان ان ترفع تلات اطنان يرفعها شخص واحد في اقل من ربع ساعة ناخد بكرة حاملة لوزن طنين ونعلقها في الجسر اما فوق الحوض فنصنع قطعة اسمنت على قدر الحوض تزن طنين او طن حسب القدرة تكون مربعة الشكل بباطنها شبكة من الحديد لزيادة قوتها وفي وسطها تكون حلقة حديدية من اجل رفعها تكون مثينة تغلف هاده القطعة الاسمنتية بمادة تسهل عملية الانزلاق لاننا نريدها ان تدخل الى الحوض وتخرج بسهولة دون ان يتسرب الماء من الجوانب بحيت تكون كابسة للماء الموجود في الحوض لاجل خروجه من الانبوب الدي قلنا في اسفله لكي يصعد الى اعلى الجبل.​​ وطبعا ستكون هاده العملية متل الكابس الموجود في السيارة والدي يسمى البستون اما الكلاص هو الحوض كما هو معروف عندنا في المغرب .​ وتكون فتحة لدخول الماء الى الحوض من جانبه مزودة بمصفاة لمنع دخول اي شوائب الى الحوض​وكيفية العمل هي اننا نرفع الكتلة الاسمنتية بالبكرة نعلقها فيدخل الماء الى الحوض ويمتلئ ثم ننزل القطعة فوق الماء اكيد الماء سيخرج من الانبوب الدي في الاسفل لان من غير الممكن ان يبقى الماء في الحوض وفوقه وزن طنين شريطة ان لا يتسرب الماء من جوانب الكتلة الاسمنتية واتحدى اي احد يقول ان الماء لا يصعد الى اعلى الجبل ​بهاده الطريقة بالامكان سقي الاشجار ووصول الماء الى المنازل بسهولة اي مراة او رجل بامكانه ان يرفع تلك البكرة لانها غير متعبة في ظرف ربع ساعة يعمل الرجل ويرفع اكتر من اربع امثار مكعبة من الماء شيئ لا يصدق بقي ان الانبوب الخارج من الحوض يجب ان يكون له قفل يمنع الماء من الرجوع الى الحوض عندما تصل القطعة الاسمنتية الى قاع الحوض يغلق القفل حتى لا يرجع الماء الدي في الانبوب وعند ما نريد ان نضغط تانية نفتحه.​وبهاده الطريقة نكون قد رفعنا الماء من اسفل الجبل الى اعلاه والى المنازل الموجودة في اعلى الجبل كما بالامكان سقي الاشجار في المسطحات المحيطة بالجبل وزراعة اشجار نافعة مثل الزيتون والجوز وغيره لان بالامكان صنع حوض في اعلى الجبل وضخ الماء له بهاده الطريقة وتوزيعه على الاشجار بما يسمى الكوت اكوت.​اما افضل طريقة لجعل الشجرة تاخد كفايتها من الماء فهناك بحث اخر لدالك اما عندما تاتي السيول فاننا ننزل القطعة الاسمنتية في الحوض وناخد فقط الجسر الحديدي والبكرة ونترك المياه تمر فوق الحوض وحتى لو دفن بالحصى لا يهم فبعد انتهاء المياه الجارفة نرفع الحصى والرسوب من على الحوض ونشغله ثانية.​وهاكدا نكون قد قمنا برفع الماء دون اي مصاريف او مضخات او تعب النساء والاولاد لنقل الماء الى المنازل​وهناك طريقة اخرى لرفع الماء من الابار دون اي مصاريف او تعب اما القاعدة الرئيسية هي الضغط على الماء بالوزن الثقيل لكي تتم عملية الرفع بطريقة سهلة وغير مكلفة.​​انجاز: _ ​عبد الحفيظ باحر السباعي​


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (30 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز قرأت مقالتك ولي تعليق كالاتي :
هو حلم جيد ولا يتجاوز ذلك وذلك لانك ان حكمت المكبس الاسمنتي مئة بالمئة وهذا صعب جدا وحافظت على الضغط المتولد فانك لا تنجح برفع الماء اكثر من متر او مترين والسبب تعرفه لو رجعت الى قواين ضغط السوائل واضن ان هاك قانون باسكال حسب ما اتذكر والثابت فيزياويا ان القوة التى يسلطها مكبسك الالسمتي تتقسم على مساحة الحوض ثم تضرب النتيجة بمساحة مقطع الانبوب ثم في ارتفاع الماء والنتيجه هذه لن تساوي وزن الماء الصاعد لمترين كمعدل 
ولكي تتمكن من رفع الماء بهذه الطريقه يجب ان تحسب وزن الماء الصاعد لقمة الجبل ( حجم الماء * وزنه النوعي )
ثم توفر مكبس يفوق هذا الوزن وتخيل كم تحتاج واي طاقة يمكن تصرف مع الحفاظ على استمرارية العمل 
مع تحياتي ( واحلام سعيدة )


----------



## d.salah30 (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم لفكرتك الجيدة و هي نافعة بلا شك وقابلة للانجاز بسهولة و بسيطة غير مكلفة ايضا

و يسستطيع الاولاد بحد ادنى من القوة تحريك الضاغط بحسب طريقة البكرات و الروافع

لكن ايضا بجب الاخذ بعين الاعتبار تخزين الماء وقت السيل لاستخدامه عند الحاجة لاحقا بحفر بئر عميق اسفل الوادي

يوضع عليه مصفاة للرمال و يسوى من الداخل بالاسمنت 

و الاهم ان توعية الناس امر واجب وهو من اختصاص الجمعيات الفلاحية و بمساعدة اولية من الجهة الادارية للتنفيذ الصحيح

لك مني كل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## أحمد السماوي (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ...
هذه الفكره بوضعيتها الحاليه غير مجدية مع الأسف لأن النزول البطيء للحجر سوف لن يعطي طاقه كافية للماء لكي يرتفع بصوره عاليه ..وعند استخدام الأرقام ألتي أفترضها الأخ في فكرته فأن الماء لن يرتفع أكثر من ( نصف متر)...الملف المرفق يبين الحسابات الخاصه بهذه الحاله...
ولكي تكون الفكره منتجة لابد أن يتحرك الحجر بسرعه عالية وعند ذاك نحتاج ألى طاقه عالية ...وبالتالي فأن استخدام المضخات العادية يكون أكثر أنتاجية ....نشد على يد الأخ صاحب (( المقترح)) ونتمنى أن يستمر بالتفكير وألأبداع لأن ليس بالضروره أن تكون المحاوله ألأولى صحيحة....تقبل تحياتي..


----------



## أحمد السماوي (3 فبراير 2010)

عذرا..الملف مرفق هنا..

ملاحظه:القدرة المطلوبه هي ( 500) كيلو واط وليس (50).


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (4 فبراير 2010)

علي الهدلاوي قال:


> اخي العزيز قرأت مقالتك ولي تعليق كالاتي :
> هو حلم جيد ولا يتجاوز ذلك وذلك لانك ان حكمت المكبس الاسمنتي مئة بالمئة وهذا صعب جدا وحافظت على الضغط المتولد فانك لا تنجح برفع الماء اكثر من متر او مترين والسبب تعرفه لو رجعت الى قواين ضغط السوائل واضن ان هاك قانون باسكال حسب ما اتذكر والثابت فيزياويا ان القوة التى يسلطها مكبسك الالسمتي تتقسم على مساحة الحوض ثم تضرب النتيجة بمساحة مقطع الانبوب ثم في ارتفاع الماء والنتيجه هذه لن تساوي وزن الماء الصاعد لمترين كمعدل
> ولكي تتمكن من رفع الماء بهذه الطريقه يجب ان تحسب وزن الماء الصاعد لقمة الجبل ( حجم الماء * وزنه النوعي )
> ثم توفر مكبس يفوق هذا الوزن وتخيل كم تحتاج واي طاقة يمكن تصرف مع الحفاظ على استمرارية العمل
> مع تحياتي ( واحلام سعيدة )


تحية طيبة
اشكرك على المعلومات القيمة واقول لك ان المكبس هو عبارة عن كتلة اسمنتية تزن طن او طنين ادا انزلتها فوق الماء اين سيدهب الماء ان عندنا مكبس من الاسمنت لا يترك الماء يتسرب من الجوانب وعندنا انبوب لا يتعدى قطره انج واحد يرتفع الى اعلى الجبل كل الماء الموجود في الانبوب ربما لا يتعدى 300 لتر حسب علو الجبل بحيت سيكون وزن الكابس دائما ضعف الماء الدي في الانبوب وسيكون قفل في بداية الانبوب الخارج من الحوض ولن يبقى الماء في الحوض عندما ننزل عليه طن فجسم الاسمنت سيضغط على الماء ولن يبقى مرفوع وعند الماء مخرج والسفينة التي تغرق في البحر الدي عمقه 2000 متر اين يبقى الماء الدي كان في مكان استقرارها في قاع البحر.


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (5 فبراير 2010)

تحية طيبة
اشكرك على المعلومات القيمة واقول لك ان المكبس هو عبارة عن كتلة اسمنتية تزن طن او طنين ادا انزلتها فوق الماء اين سيدهب الماء ان عندنا مكبس من الاسمنت لا يترك الماء يتسرب من الجوانب وعندنا انبوب لا يتعدى قطره انج واحد يرتفع الى اعلى الجبل كل الماء الموجود في الانبوب ربما لا يتعدى 300 لتر حسب علو الجبل بحيت سيكون وزن الكابس دائما ضعف الماء الدي في الانبوب وسيكون قفل في بداية الانبوب الخارج من الحوض ولن يبقى الماء في الحوض عندما ننزل عليه طن فجسم الاسمنت سيضغط على الماء ولن يبقى مرفوع وعند الماء مخرج والسفينة التي تغرق في البحر الدي عمقه 2000 متر اين يبقى الماء الدي كان في مكان استقرارها في قاع البحر.


----------

